# What songs bring tears to your eyes?



## Bretrick (Nov 5, 2021)

Here are two songs that provoke deep thoughts in me.
Beautiful song
*Gerry and the Pacemakers - You'll never walk alone.*




*The Hollies, He ain't Heavy, He's my Brother




*


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 5, 2021)

Good songs! Don't know if they make me cry, though, but I do get emotional. Have several, but need to dig them up.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 5, 2021)

Danny Boy
Unchained Melody


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 5, 2021)

Such a Day by Vera Lynn
Panis Angelicus, Catholic Hymn
Danny Boy

Such a Day was a song playing when DH proposed to me in 1956
Panis Angelicus (Bread of Life) was a hymn that was played at DH's funeral
Danny Boy reminds me of my son, Danny, who died in 2003 ('tis you must go and I must bide)


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 5, 2021)

Danny Boy


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)

Color My World ~ Reminds me of my late brother.  I don't cry; just get teary when I hear that song.  He would play it on his guitar and sing.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 5, 2021)

I always break out singing with this one:


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 5, 2021)

September Song.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 5, 2021)

For some reason, I can't finish singing this song without crying.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 5, 2021)

Waited a bit. 
Not sure about posting it.

Why the song?

Maybe because we are about to celebrate Veterans Day. 
Maybe that it still affects so many.
Might be the images. 

' And as you stand there weeping, with your fingers on my name, 
share with those cute grandkids the reason for this place.'

'Its a Wall of Love, A Wall that Heals, A Wall that Touches, Helps You Feel.'

'Feel the Wall. Be Forever Changed...'


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2021)

This is one of them:


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2021)

My first boyfriend would sing this to me all the time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2021)

This one too:


----------



## GAlady (Nov 5, 2021)

Louis Armstrong - “What A Wonderful World”



> https://Pandora.app.link/pzU1NTY1Wkb


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 5, 2021)

I came of age in the 70's/80's so it would have to be Toto's I'll Be Over You.  





Also, Expose's Seasons Change.





Both songs about love that has ended.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 5, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Color My World ~ Reminds me of my late brother.  I don't cry; just get teary when I hear that song.  He would play it on his guitar and sing.


Is that the Chicago song?  That was one of the best songs of the 70's.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Is that the Chicago song?  That was one of the best songs of the 70's.


Yes, it was a Chicago song.  Am listening to it now.  I wish my sisters and I had thought of playing it during his funeral mass.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 5, 2021)

My husband used to enjoy listening to Libera, so I played this at his funeral:


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 5, 2021)

There are others too but this one for sure!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> There are others too but this one for sure!


Every time!


----------



## David777 (Nov 5, 2021)

Baby take my hand... don't fear t r
We'll be able to fly... don't fear t r
Baby I'm your man...
La la la la la
La la la la la


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Panis Angelicus, Catholic Hymn


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 5, 2021)

David777 said:


> Baby take my hand... don't fear t r
> We'll be able to fly... don't fear t r
> Baby I'm your man...
> La la la la la
> La la la la la


Not sure it makes me cry, but I love the cowbells.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 5, 2021)

This one. My mom loved Barbra Streisand and this song. My niece sang it at the Celebration of Life we held for her. They always seem to play it in the grocery store when I`m shopping,dammit.


----------



## win231 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2021)

Not really tears, but some emotion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2021)

Guess Simon & Garfunkel always touched me.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Verisure (Nov 6, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> What songs bring tears to your eyes?​


All of these songs make me cry still today. Some because of the content, some because of the condition of the world at the time, and some because of my personal experiences and mental anguish. All in all, I think these songs bring me face to face with the reality of life, contrary to the romantic thoughts I had as a boy.

*“Ferry Across the Mersey” (Gerry and the Pacemakers)*





*“A Day in the Life” (Beatles)*





*"I Look Up as I Walk" (Sakamoto Kyu)*





*“Father and Son” (Cat Stevens)*





*"A Summer Song" (Chad & Jeremy)*




 
*“She's Not There"* (The Zombies)​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it68QbUWVPM

_*“I’ll Never Find Another You”*_* (The Seekers)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZf41UudAbI
_*"A World Without Love"*_ (Peter & Gordon)​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_o8KcgpuwU ​
*“Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again” (Bob Dylan)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kh6K_-a0c4

*“Is Anybody Going To San Antone?” (Charlie Pride)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzHHvxNh4PY
* “Sam Stone" (John Prine)*​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl9ZkYViEIs ​
_*“19”*_* (Paul Hardcastle)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sajngb0W6I 

 * Yes, I was 19.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> This one too:


[Verse 1]
Anybody here seen my old friend Abraham?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
He freed a lot of people but it seems the good they die young
You know I just looked around and he's gone

[Verse 2]
Anybody here seen my old friend John?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
He freed a lot of people but it seems the good they die young
I just looked around and he's gone

(Instrumental Bridge)

[Verse 3]
Anybody here seen my old friend Martin?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
He freed a lot of people but it seems the good they die young
I just looked around and he's gone

[Bridge]
Didn't you love the things that they stood for?
Didn't they try to find some good for you and me?
And we'll be free
Some day soon, it's gonna be one day

[Verse 4]
Anybody here seen my old friend Bobby?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
I thought I saw him walkin' up over the hill
With Abraham, Martin, and John


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Nov 6, 2021)

Go rest high on that mountain by Garth Brooks, Halleluja by Cohen and Danny Boy by anyone!


----------



## Purwell (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

So many of these songs make me teary... especially the first 2.. they never fail to make me cry, and it's no wonder that 'You'll never walk alone'' is a football Anthem here with the fans...

The hollies ..he ain't heavy talks to all of us who have had hard times in our lives while we're supporting others.

This never fails to make me cry...not necessarily by this singer...  but by the time they get to 'Christ is the Lord', I'm sobbing... 







This one for all of us who lost someone dear to us ( altho' Mike is singing about his father in this , I always cry at the loss of my mother when I was a teen) ....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

This because it's probably one of the saddest songs ever...







...and this because when my  mum took her own life when I was a teen, and was gone from us in an instant without warning  my   17 year old brother  sang this , and played it everywhere for weeks...and today 48 years later, I am crying now listening to it...


----------



## Verisure (Nov 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...and this because when my  mum took her own life when I was a teen, and was gone from us in an instant without warning  my   17 year old brother  sang this , and played it everywhere for weeks...and today 48 years later, I am crying now listening to it...


Yes.* "Have You Seen Her". *I am crying with you.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Yes.* "Have You Seen Her". *I am crying with you.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


If, by some remote chance we meet, please do not mention this post of yours. We'll finish up in a heap of tears and someone will have to cart us off and dispose of us, where I do not know.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

Verisure said:


> If, by some remote chance we meet, please do not mention this post of yours. We'll finish up in a heap of tears and someone will have to cart us off and dispose of us, where I do not know.


Now that made me laugh .....


----------



## Verisure (Nov 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Now that made me laugh .....


That's a good thing, ¿no?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

Being a True Celt... this one always gets me teary..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

...and this because not only do I love the Everly brothers.. but the mere fact that 4 of the best modern popular  musicians to have ever lived , are playing this beautiful song...the sheer beauty of it make me cry


----------



## Verisure (Nov 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...and this because not only do I love the Everly brothers.. but the mere fact that 4 of the best modern popular  musicians to have ever lived , are playing this beautiful song...the sheer beauty of it make me cry


Oh aye. The Everly Brothers, Mark Knopfler, and the Prince of Wales!


----------



## timoc (Nov 6, 2021)

*Would this* be a contender?


----------



## Verisure (Nov 6, 2021)

... and then there was this one:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

timoc said:


> *Would this* be a contender?


I love that song.. it doesn't make me cry but it is a beautiful song..


. oooh that reminds me of a very old song that I really love..I think the poem was written in the 19th century by Joyce kilmer.. and put to music in the 1920's and sung  by many people of the era  including Mario Lanza.. but even tho' it was long before I was born this one always gets me choked,

...


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 6, 2021)

Those onions always get me snivelling.


----------



## Wren (Nov 6, 2021)

I recently watched the 2018 film ‘Widows’ featuring this song by Nina Simone, for some reason it had  me blubbing and I know it always will...


----------



## Liberty (Nov 6, 2021)

Nana singing "Amazing Grace"...what a voice - she sang it in several languages -


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Nov 6, 2021)

I heard this song many times without knowing that it was about Vincent Van Gogh or that he committed suicide at 37.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 6, 2021)

Leave out all the rest  by Linkin Park


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 6, 2021)

Crowded house  Don't dream it's over


----------



## Shero (Nov 6, 2021)

I cannot listen to this without crying each time. The Chorus of the Hebrew Slaves is from the opera Nabucco. It is a recollection of the period of Babylonia captivity after the loss of the First Temple in Jerusalem in 586 BCE and the persecution of the slaves.

Here performed by the Royal Opera Chorus on the roof of the Royal Opera House in London


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 6, 2021)

How about The Way We Were and Wind Beneath My Wings...


----------



## Verisure (Nov 6, 2021)

_"I Will Follow Him"_ Peggy March​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2021)

I got a little misty eyed (fought back the tears) when I listened to this the other day...it was one the songs my husband and I considered "our song".


----------



## Verisure (Nov 6, 2021)

_"Yes I'm Ready"_ Barbara Mason​


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 6, 2021)

win231 said:


> I heard this song many times without knowing that it was about Vincent Van Gogh or that he committed suicide at 37.


Always loved this song! Went to a museum in the Netherlands that showed Van Gogh's paintings and we were told that after his death is when he became famous. I believe his sister-in-law shared them to the world.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 6, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Guess Simon & Garfunkel always touched me.


Me too. I remember listening to them in high school and in ceramics class I made the bust of Paul Simon. That's how much they affected me.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 6, 2021)

_“The One Who Really Loves You”_ Mary Wells​




_"You Beat Me To The Punch"_ Mary Wells​


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 6, 2021)

Saw the Secret Garden as a local play and the young actors were superb. It stayed with me for a long time. This 
song brings back memories of those feelings:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## feywon (Nov 7, 2021)

What leads to tears for me varies depending on mood and what is going on in world and life at the time.
The most frequent culprits:
Danny Boy
Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
Both partly because my mother who had a beautiful voice sang them and despite our issues i do have fond memories of her. 

Usually it's meaningful lyrics that remind me of time in my life or specific people, often a combination of all those factors.
This one written by Buffy St. Marie always gets to me: Saw her perform live in Boston in fall of 1967. Might be skippable ad up front.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2021)

This song was on the radio when I got the call that my friend who was a firefighter was killed in a fire. After all these years it still makes me cry.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2021)

And of course this song.


----------



## bingo (Nov 7, 2021)

The Lord's  Prayer


----------



## feywon (Nov 7, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Nana singing "Amazing Grace"...what a voice - she sang it in several languages -


On another platform years ago i had a thread devoted to people's favorite renditions of Amazing Grace.  While i no longer identify as a Christian or with any organized religion, this song always touches my soul.  We shared versions in so many languages and styles.  LeAnn's Rimes version is musically beautiful, easy on the ears but  my favorite was  this one because you know that some lines  had deep meaning for Tyler  like  "I once was lost, but now I'm found".


----------



## Devi (Nov 7, 2021)

Not tears, but deep feelings:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2021)

My Dad would sing this to me all the time. How I miss him.


----------



## FrancesAnn (Nov 17, 2021)

Almost every song by John Denver can move me emotionally. "Poems, Prayers and Promises" usually can move me to tears. 

"Puff the Magic Dragon" by Peter, Paul and Mary upset me when I was a child. The lyrics can still cause a stir almost 60 years later. 

Cat Stevens "Morning has Broken" moves me spiritually and sometimes pushes into tears.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## twinkles (Nov 17, 2021)

walk away----ricky van shelton


----------



## Jace (Nov 17, 2021)

Wind beneath my wings..from "Beaches by Better Midler


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 17, 2021)

"You are the Rose of my Heart" by Johnny Cash.  My wife passed away almost 15 months ago.  She was my critic.  When I played my guitar and sang she would come from the kitchen and tell me whether a new song was good for my voice or not.  This is one song from Johnny Cash she loved and I think it's such a beautiful song for anyone who has been married for many, many years.  It is sung by an older Johnny Cash.  Actually, just before he died and it's a great song:


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 17, 2021)

This is a song my father would sing when a dog would die, never forgot it and it comes into my head every time I lose a dog.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 17, 2021)

The fact that George Harrison and John Lennon died so young is sad to me.  Two of the best musicians/singers gone forever.  Thank goodness we have their music.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 17, 2021)

I don't want to miss a thing - Aerosmith

Sorry, but I don't know how to put Youtube  videos here...


----------



## fatboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Star Spangled Banner


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2021)

My Husband would call me and play this song while we were talking and he was in the navy during the Viet Nam war.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 21, 2021)

At the risk of sounding totally unmanly or whatever...

I used to sing this to Paxton when he was an infant, while I rocked him to sleep (baritone, btw). Now it chokes me up so bad I can't even.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 25, 2021)

Fantastic, this is one of the most spiritually uplifting songs for me. George must have been greatly blessed to compose this wonderful song.


Rest In Peace, George Harrison~


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 27, 2021)

Any song would bring tears to my eyes when my mother would play it on her violin.  She thought that she was a far better musician than she was, you see, so she would saw away on it with a lot of “body English.”  Sometimes she’d break into song to add sauce to the goose.  Think of Hyacinth’s musical performances on _Keeping Up Appearances_, and you have the general idea…


----------



## Irwin (Nov 27, 2021)

This song still gets me...

A young man from Boston said "sail the new frontier"
And we watched the dream dead end in Dallas
They buried innocence that year


----------



## Shero (Nov 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> At the risk of sounding totally unmanly or whatever...
> 
> I used to sing this to Paxton when he was an infant, while I rocked him to sleep (baritone, btw). Now it chokes me up so bad I can't even.


Nothing "unmanly" about being loving to a child!


----------



## Shero (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 27, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> I don't want to miss a thing - Aerosmith
> 
> Sorry, but I don't know how to put Youtube  videos here...







@Sylkkiss This song is legendary.  I love it; it brings back many memories.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> At the risk of sounding totally unmanly or whatever...
> 
> I used to sing this to Paxton when he was an infant, while I rocked him to sleep (baritone, btw). Now it chokes me up so bad I can't even.


That is very touching that you sang this song to Paxton! What a powerful display of your love for him. It goes a long way, and I hope and pray one day it helps him in his journey to adulthood. Everything we do for the children, particularly when we love them, will help them thrive and grow.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 27, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> "You are the Rose of my Heart" by Johnny Cash.  My wife passed away almost 15 months ago.  She was my critic.  When I played my guitar and sang she would come from the kitchen and tell me whether a new song was good for my voice or not.  This is one song from Johnny Cash she loved and I think it's such a beautiful song for anyone who has been married for many, many years.  It is sung by an older Johnny Cash.  Actually, just before he died and it's a great song:


Sorry to hear that your wife passed away recently! My husband passed away 8 years ago, and I can understand how this song can bring tears to your eyes. I grieved heavily the first four years after his passing, and every song that we listened together would trigger the tears. But they were healing tears. And now I'm in a much better place. Good luck!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 27, 2021)

The saddest song ever.  Honey by Bobby Goldsboro...


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 27, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> I don't want to miss a thing - Aerosmith
> 
> Sorry, but I don't know how to put Youtube  videos here...


Aerosmith - I Don't Want to Miss a Thing​


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 28, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> That is very touching that you sang this song to Paxton! What a powerful display of your love for him. It goes a long way, and I hope and pray one day it helps him in his journey to adulthood. Everything we do for the children, particularly when we love them, will help them thrive and grow.


Like most infants born with In Utero Drug Exposure, Paxton cried a lot. Luckily for both of us, my oldest son, born with neurological issues, had been a practically constant crier, too, or Paxton would have driven me insane. I used to tell myself it's good he was with me instead of his mom because I doubt she could have handled it; she was still using while he was an infant (and keeps relapsing). 

We're at that point (again) where it's possible Paxton and I have seen each other for the last time. He's only 3 1/2, so in a year or so he'll almost certainly forget me. But you're right in that, even tho toddlers eventually forget people, I don't think they forget how those people made them feel. I think they carry that type of memory throughout their lives. So, I hope I made him feel safe and lovable.

When he was "new to me"....and a rare moment with no crying.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 28, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Like most infants born with In Utero Drug Exposure, Paxton cried a lot. Luckily for both of us, my oldest son, born with neurological issues, had been a practically constant crier, too, or Paxton would have driven me insane. I used to tell myself it's good he was with me instead of his mom because I doubt she could have handled it; she was still using while he was an infant (and keeps relapsing).
> 
> We're at that point (again) where it's possible Paxton and I have seen each other for the last time. He's only 3 1/2, so in a year or so he'll almost certainly forget me. But you're right in that, even tho toddlers eventually forget people, I don't think they forget how those people made them feel. I think they carry that type of memory throughout their lives. So, I hope I made him feel safe and lovable.
> 
> ...


Aww....how adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 28, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> The saddest song ever.  Honey by Bobby Goldsboro...


This is so emotional! Thanks!


----------



## Knight (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 28, 2021)

The Cat's In The Cradle by Harry Chapin


----------

